# Bad experience with RV park in liberty Tx.



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

I feel i have been robbed. heres the deal. 
I called cedar Grove RV park in liberty to see if they had a 50 amp site open. they did. i asked if they had cell service there with verizon, they said they did. i asked if they had wi-fi through out the park, they said yes. asked how long i was staying. i said couple months. they asked for credit card, which all of them do.......but......they dont charge you until you show up and sign in. these guys took our money immediately. i mean right now. i thought...ugh ohhh. well sure enough. we got there few days later and no cell service....at all. no wi-fi in the back. they have it....but i dont work and they aint gonna fix it. they had it up front, but i specifically asked if through out the park. we stayed 4 nights trying to work out a way to get moved up front to get the wi-fi. there was a spot...but needed to trim some cedar limbs....they would not do it. i need the wi fi for my business. its a necessity. ok i say i need to move because they cannot accommodate us. they say ok......but no refund. i say.....where does it say that?......they say....right there in the corner on the counter. hmmmmmmm.....i said you gotta be lookin for that. and........how am i suppose to see that on the counter 300 miles away when you! took my CC # and charged my account 550 dollars. ohh....and by the way.....what is the 50 dollars extra for.....you have a boat yes?......yes.....50 dollars a month to park your boat in the park!!!
so i say............your not going to credit any money back to me at all...........they say no!...........i said. what gives you the right to charge my card with no chance of refund before i even get here to see if i even want!! to stay here and get the chance to see the no refund sign on the counter in the corner! and..........50 bucks a month to have my boat here to ?.............REALLY!!!!!!
Also......get this......im standing there clacking my beak and the phone rings........she answers.........she says..........mam....i sorry....but i already ran your card.........i know you just called mam............but i already ran your card.........and there are no refunds............you could hear that person was very angry!!
Soooooo.....i was charged $550.00 for 4 nights!!!!!!!!!!!!
I have been to hundreds of RV parks for over 25 years and not once has this ever been the case. they never charge me until i show up and sign in unless its a mutual agreement. we left the park. i just dont care to do business with people like that. i can maybe understand had i been warned....or had the chance to see the no refund sign BEFORE!!! they charged me. im hot!!!! over this. is there anything i can do ?


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Call your credit card bank and go from there.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Get the credit card issuer involved(period) Call the BBB in that area and make a complaint against this outfit(period) Contact a rating service, such as Good Sam's, et. al. and give a review of this farce(exclamation point) If you can think of any other ways to make waves you might get these yahoo's attention(another exclamation point) Is there a Chamber of Commerce in the town/city where this park is located(question mark) I would certainly raise cain anywhere or anyhow I could(final exclamation point)


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

If you are a member of any RV forums, post a buyer beware message with all the facts and evidences.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Copy and paste this post at www.rvparkreviews.com. After you've entered 5 (i think) reviews it goes public. Other RV'rs need to know about this place.

http://www.rvparkreviews.com/regions/Texas/Ames.html


----------

